# Was fahrt ihr?



## JENSeits (24. Oktober 2009)

Unter welche Kategorie fallt ihr? Ja ich weiß es ist schwer sich in eine "Schublade" zu stecken aber ihr könnt es ja versuchen  
Die Umfrage dient dann zur Einschätzung, wer heir alles so rum fährt ... 


- Dirt
- Rennrad
- Cross Country
- All Mountain
- Enduro
- Freeride
- Downhill

(Ja ich weiß es gibt noch mehr Trennungen aber ich denke das genügt)


LG Jens


----------



## Hundebein (27. Oktober 2009)

Was ist ein Rennrad?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (27. Oktober 2009)

ein Fahrrad mit großen Gängen und schmalen Reifen. Sprich ein Rad für wenig Kraft und schönes Wetter


----------



## Hundebein (28. Oktober 2009)

willst du mich jetzt aufn arm nehmen? 

die frage war eigentlich ironisch gemeint


----------



## JENSeits (28. Oktober 2009)

meins doch auch .. naja stimmt ja alles was ich geschrieben hab aber war spaßíg und verarschend gemeint  glaub ma ich hab deine ironie verstanden


----------



## Hundebein (28. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> meins doch auch .. naja stimmt ja alles was ich geschrieben hab aber war spaßíg und verarschend gemeint  glaub ma ich hab deine ironie verstanden



kommt halt in so einem forum nicht immer ganz durch


----------



## Heggele (31. Oktober 2009)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ein Fahrrad mit großen Gängen und schmalen Reifen. Sprich ein Rad für wenig Kraft und schönes Wetter



Ach, ich glaub das kenn ich. Das fahren die Leute, die immer so gequält dreinschauen, wenn sie in ungemütlicher (und ungesunder) Haltung zwischen den lärmenden und stinkenden Autos dahinstrampeln müssen, weil ihr Gefährt sie nicht in die Natur fahren und den Ausritt genießen lässt...


----------



## Peter88 (14. November 2009)

[quoteAch, ich glaub das kenn ich. Das fahren die Leute, die immer so gequält dreinschauen, wenn sie in ungemütlicher (und ungesunder) Haltung zwischen den lärmenden und stinkenden Autos dahinstrampeln müssen, weil ihr Gefährt sie nicht in die Natur fahren und den Ausritt genießen lässt... ][/quote]

Und das von jemanden der Rennräder nur fix am Horizont verwinden sieht 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter

Ps. 2:1


----------



## JENSeits (31. Januar 2010)

Edit sagt: aufgrund von Beschwerden verändert


----------



## daywalker71 (27. März 2010)

Hi

Tour über AllMountain bis Enduro. Vom Herzen her ein Old school freerider, aber dank meiner Wirbelsäule heute nur noch das genannte. Passt ja auch eher zu Ostwestfalen 

Wenn das Rudel sich zusammentut dann düsen wir nach Tirol und dann liegt klar das Enduro - old school freeride an. 

Rennrad? Hab ich auch mal gefahren, ist aber einfach nicht meine Welt. Nicht nur vom Kreuz her.


----------

